# syscall inotify_init not implemented



## alie (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone got this issue? Any solution? This issue happens for FreeBSD-9 only.


```
[/usr/home/alie]# dmesg | grep "linux:"
linux: pid 2051 (skype): syscall inotify_init not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2042 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2676 (skype): syscall inotify_init not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
linux: pid 2667 (skype): ioctl fd=23, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## darcsis (Jan 5, 2012)

I think, these messages can be safely ignored. some linux programs want to use some linux specific system calls that have not been implemented in the FreeBSD linux simulation.


----------

